# can i put the snowboard boots in washing machine



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

im a newbie 
just got a 2nd hand snowing boots from my frd
its burton ruler
can i put the interior in the washing machine
cos its plastic-like 
im just afraid after washing the interior will beceome distorted
thx


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the only thing likely to cause distortion of plastic i think is high heat. 

a 60 degree wash might bother them a bit, but i doubt simply wearing them will fail to fix em.

if in doubt do a cold or a 30 deg wash.... but rinse the buggers out twice over or they might end up honking worse than ever!

having said all of the above...i am a mucky bugger! so what the hell would i know?!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

look at me, giving domestic advice to snowboarders! holy shit! since when did we as a fraternity care about personal hygiene!!?

kids these days! un-fucking-believable!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

thx a lot man


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> look at me, giving domestic advice to snowboarders! holy shit! since when did we as a fraternity care about personal hygiene!!?
> 
> kids these days! un-fucking-believable!


Shocking. I was under the impression boots were made to act as a deterrent to people trying to get into your dorm room and rob stuff with their smell.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

soak yur boots liners, socks in some enzymatic bacteria solution then let them air dry...some marine grade stuff that alaskan fisherman use... I furget the name of the stuff but it wurks gud. or get some cat litter shite deoderizer and fill yur boots up


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

is it _zee enzyme _or _zee bacteria _that require irradicating when dealing with stinky hoof syndrome?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

is it zee enzyme or zee bacteria that require irradicating when dealing with stinky hoof syndrome? just chop off the hoof 

This is the stuff... and used it on stinky backpacking items ...works well.

MiraZyme™ Odor Eliminator is a powerful blend of natural enzymes and microbes used to remove odors caused by mold, mildew and bacteria. The McNett Corporation has identified, separated and reproduced a unique blend of 10 naturally occurring and highly adapted enzymes, microbes and other organic ingredients designed to identify and destroy odor. MiraZyme is extremely versatile, quickly and effectively removing odor and organic debris from a wide variety of clothing, footwear, outdoor and sports gear, and more. Residues from MiraZyme are water and carbon dioxide-safe for the environment. Available in 2 oz. Blister Pack, 8 oz., 1/2 oz. Travel Pack, Fishbowl w/ 48 1/2 oz. Travel Pack and Gallon (not shown).


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

i've never washed mine, and i can usually smell them all the way in the the back of my car after a good day of riding. nothing better!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha, the stinky hoof conversation is great. You could just keep your stash in your boots and they'll always smell like ganj :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

but what if you were left to toke on something that stank rank like toe jam!?

is it really worth the risk?

personally, i find pulling the inners and airing / drying both inner and outer completely, removed the stank, at least from my malamutes.  

me non-stinkay!


----------

